# Japanische Schriftzeichen



## Lunam (31. Oktober 2004)

Ich suche Brushes mit japanischen Schriftzeichen.
Hier stand was aber ich habs installiert aber da sind keine japanischen Schriftzeichen drauf.http://www.graphics-central.com/brushes/index.php?id=24


----------



## Leola13 (2. November 2004)

Hai,

schau mal hier   und grundsätzlich auch hier  und wenn du Zeit hast lohnt es sich auch bei deviantart vorbei zu schauen.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Lunam (6. November 2004)

Bei dem http://seraphellic.net/vanilla/webart.html muss man sich leider anmelden.
Den Zweiten Link kannte ich schon.
Der Dritte auch andere gut Sachen da werd ich mich mal umschauen.


----------



## greengoblin (6. November 2004)

Hallo,
 geh mal hierhin ,
klicke dann auf 23012, da kann man seit kurzem unter dem Stichwort
China fernöstliche Symbole und auch Schriftzeichen-Brushes
herunterladen (sind für PS6)
Gruss
GG


----------

